# southeast michigan



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I was'nt able to get out over the weekend. So I hope to make it out this evening for a few hours. I will report back later on any finds if any.


----------



## michi-man (Feb 4, 2011)

I went out today in northern Oakland.....nothing. Had my two young sons with me, they had a blast! This is the first time I have hunted this area. Looked like a pretty good area. I will report back after my next time out.


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

went out today in Genesse county and still nada. Dog had a good time. Did find some other mushrooms, but I don't have a clue what they are. I think two of them are poisonous though.


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Got out for a couple hours this evening in southern wayne county with nothing to show.I did find a hefty shed but most of it was chewed up pretty good. I think I will give it another week before heading back out.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Checked a couple of my early spots yesterday, and came up empty. I think we need another week to find pickable shrooms. I can hear em growing, just cant find em!:lol:


----------



## knockoff64 (Oct 14, 2001)

Greenbush future said:


> Checked a couple of my early spots yesterday, and came up empty. I think we need another week to find pickable shrooms. I can hear em growing, just cant find em!:lol:


LOL!

I know what you mean! Can't smell 'em yet either.

Found some beefsteaks just coming up yesterday.

Found my first small Black today, about 1", it managed to elude me yesterday, but the rain pushed the leaf it was hiding under down enough to spot it.

Few more days!


----------

